# Is er leven na "FAT"

## hennep

ZDnet beschrijft in dit artikel de rechtzaak van Micro$oft vs "US Patent Office": http://www.zdnet.nl/techzone.cfm?id=49497&mxp=109

Kunnen wij vooruitlopend op de feiten voorspellen wat er gaat gebeuren met Gentoo (of linux in het algemeen) wanneer MS in het gelijk wordt gesteld in een beroepsprocedure. Ik heb ergens gelezen dat dit soort patenten in Europa maar een geldingheidsduur van 20 jaar hebben. Het verhuizen van de ontwikkelomgeving naar een europese server zou een simpele oplossing zijn. Volgens de amerikaanse wet zijn "US citizens" ook in het buitenland aan hun eigen wet gebonden. Ontwikkeling van de samba onderdelen zou dus ook door "buitenlanders" moeten worden gedaan. De geschiedenis leert echter dat er nooit voor dit soort oplossingen wordt gekozen, getuige alle p2p netwerken die door de RIAA uit de lucht worden gehaald. De Amerikanen houden hun zaakjes blijkbaar graag in eigen beheer.

Toch moeten we rekening houden met de mogelijkheid dat FAT-support als een illegaal linuxonderdeel wordt gezien en het wordt verwijderd. Met gif-support in de gd-module van php is dit een paar jaar geleden ook gebeurd. Verder versnipperen van linux en een europese distributie opzetten lijkt me geen oplossing. Er zijn er in mijn ogen al teveel en hierdoor verlies je veel manuren die beter besteed hadden kunnen worden.

Misschien vraag ik nu iets dat allang ergens anders is beschreven, dus ook graag links naar relevante sites als reactie.

groet,

Hennie

EDIT: 

P.S. 

Ik lees zojuist dat Samba geen gebruik maakt van fat, zie: http://news.com.com/5208-1014-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=2435&messageID=13074&start=-1

Het gaat dus alleen om het benaderen van windows disks in dezelfde pc.  Wel lastig om kwijt te raken maar niet zo ernstig als het in eerste instantie leek te zijn.

----------

## Q-collective

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Ik heb ergens gelezen dat dit soort patenten in Europa maar een geldingheidsduur van 20 jaar hebben. Het verhuizen van de ontwikkelomgeving naar een europese server zou een simpele oplossing zijn. 

 

Hoeveel (commerciële) software uit 1985 gebruiken we eigenlijk nog? Niet zo veel he?

----------

## hennep

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Hoeveel (commerciële) software uit 1985 gebruiken we eigenlijk nog?

 

Vrijwel niets, daar moet ik je gelijk in geven. Maar hoevel simpele routines, of algoritmen, zitten er in "moderne" software waar niets of vrijwel niets aan veranderd is. FAT is daarvan een goed voorbeeld. Volgens MS is het ontwikkeld in 1976. Het is voor het eerst op grote schaal toegepast in de IBM-XT computer vanaf 1980. De ontwikkeling ervan ligt stil maar er wordt voor mp3-spelers en digitale camera's nog steeds gebruik gemaakt van deze al bijna 30 jaar oude "technologie".

----------

## BlackEdder

Gelukkig hebben we (nog) geen software patenten in Europa.

----------

## Q-collective

En gelukkig is er in die tijd ook het GNU project begonnen, hulde aan RMS  :Smile: 

----------

## hennep

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Gelukkig hebben we (nog) geen software patenten in Europa.

 

Hopelijk houden we dat ook zo!

En terwijl ik dit schrijf lees ik "(nog)" dus ook jij vreest dat daar verandering in kan komen.

----------

## Q-collective

 *hennep wrote:*   

>  *BlackEdder wrote:*   Gelukkig hebben we (nog) geen software patenten in Europa. 
> 
> Hopelijk houden we dat ook zo!
> 
> En terwijl ik dit schrijf lees ik "(nog)" dus ook jij vreest dat daar verandering in kan komen.

 

Die kans zit er dik in idd, maar aangezien het huidig voorstel net is afgeschoten, zal dat hopelijk nog wel een aantal jaren duren.

Tegen die tijd hoop ik ook dat de SP dan 76 zetels in Den Haag heeft  :Razz: 

----------

## mofrikaantje

ach ja, er zitten in linux toch zoveel standaarden verwerkt die zogezegd door windows zijn ontwikkeld, en je hoort er niemand (allez ja) over klagen, gewoon omdat windows weet dat ze zelf altijd alles aanpassen naar hun eigen eisen. sebiet hoor je ze nog klagen over het feit dat deze site in html is geschreven...

----------

## garo

Als je de licenties die ze uitgeven gelooft heeft microsoft ook TCP/IP uitgevonden  :Smile: 

Maar serieus nu, van software patenten zullen we in de EU niet snel last krijgen en als er toch nog is iemand met dit idee komt dan zal de FFII wel weer een demonstratie organiseren, ik zal er dan wel iets over op dit forum plaatsen en als jullie dan allemaal mee komen protesteren dan zijn we er wel weer vanaf.

----------

## hennep

Ik denk dat jullie dit probleem onderschatten. De VS kennen wel softwarepatenten en heel veel distributies zullen niet uitgerust worden met tools waar in de VS rechten op worden geclaimd.

Wanneer we het over fatsupport in de kernel hebben dan zullen we hier in Europa in het geval van gentoo steeds een kernelpatch moeten draaien over een generieke kernel. Niet echt een situatie waar ik naar uit zie.

Op een nieuwssite las ik dat Microsoft "laconiek" had gereageerd bij de afwijzing tijdens de laatste rechtzaak. Op zo'n moment denk ik waarom reageren zij laconiek, geloof maar dat de juristen van MS goed getraind zijn.

De enige reden die ik kan bedenken is misleiding. Zorg dat je zonder al teveel inspanningen doorsuddert tot de laatste beroepsmogelijkheid om dan alles uit de kast te halen om je gelijk te halen.

----------

## yngwin

 *hennep wrote:*   

> Wanneer we het over fatsupport in de kernel hebben dan zullen we hier in Europa in het geval van gentoo steeds een kernelpatch moeten draaien over een generieke kernel.

 

Ach, dan maken we toch gewoon een gentoo-europe portage overlay? Dan heb je verder geen problemen bij het gewone onderhoud.

Iets met LICENSE="fsck-software-patents"...   :Laughing: 

----------

## nielchiano

als er een ding is dat leuk is aan software-patenten is dat ze zichzelf vroeg of laat zullen tegenwerken... (al vrees ik eerder laat).

Als je volgt waarop ze allemaal patenten claimen...

microsoft heeft patente op de iPod, Apple zal wel patenten claimen op een "grafische schil" en binnen een paar jaar kan niemand meer iets ontwikkelen zonder iemand zijn patent te schenden.

En dan krijgen we naast Bollywood ook een Silicon Balley

----------

## nielchiano

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

> als er een ding is dat leuk is aan software-patenten is dat ze zichzelf vroeg of laat zullen tegenwerken...

 

Zoals ik dus zei http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/05/11/12/1413230.shtml?tid=100&tid=155&tid=103 (engelse link)

----------

## koenderoo

Dat is dus gewoon de oplossing voor het probleem: zorg dat minstens 10% van de overheid van de Verenigde Staten van Amerika werkt met een alternatief voor Windows of Mac en voilá Microsoft en Apple kunnen geen claim meer leggen op het alleenrecht van hun patenten!

Hoezo hypocriet van die overheid.

Kan iemand mij nog eens uit leggen waarom we uberhaubt naar zo'n land luisteren?

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Kan iemand mij nog eens uit leggen waarom we uberhaubt naar zo'n land luisteren?

 

Economische en militaire supermacht, kortom: "they pwn us"

Althans, dat is onze politieke keuze dan, maar das een ander verhaal  :Wink: 

----------

